# Any recommendation for Anti-Spyware programs?



## ttheng (Jun 27, 2007)

I see Super Anti-Spyware used a lot in the Security forums. I have installed Spyware Doctor. Thought it would be good to have a second one as backup. I've not seen many reviews about SAS, but it has definitely saved my skin, with the help of the moderators on this forum!

Any thoughts?


Thanks!!


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

I think the rule is to not use more than one anti-spyware at the same time because they have a tendency to work in conflict with each other. I use AVG. It's free and it uses a lot less resources than Norton or McAfee.


----------



## j-mcallister (Oct 6, 2006)

i think that rule only works for AVs. i have spybot, ad-adware, superanti-spyware, a-squared, spywareblaster


----------



## ttheng (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes, I heard the same, but really only for anti-virus programs.. in fact, one is supposed to completely uninstall the previous AV program first, before installing a new one.

But for anti-spywares.... specifically on Super Anti-Spyware, anybody heard if the experts like/dislike it?

Thanks!


----------



## j-mcallister (Oct 6, 2006)

well if its used on this site it must be worth having


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

ttheng said:


> Yes, I heard the same, but really only for anti-virus programs.. in fact, one is supposed to completely uninstall the previous AV program first, before installing a new one.
> 
> But for anti-spywares.... specifically on Super Anti-Spyware, anybody heard if the experts like/dislike it?
> 
> Thanks!


I have tried SAS in the past, about a year and a half ago, on a 98se system as I remember.
When I moved into win2K , I remember having a small problem with it(sorry forgot what the issue was) and deleted it.
Now on XP MCE, I think I'm using sufficient protection:
Adaware
Spybot
AVG AV
AVG AntiSpyware
AVG AntiRootkit
Windows Defender
Spywareblaster
Rootkit Revealer
Blacklight

Firefox and it's extensions also help:
NoScript
Adblock+
Flashblock

Being behind a firewall router and a software firewall has undoubtedly helped turn back uninvited nasties.


----------



## ynottech (Jul 4, 2007)

I use AVG and it has been really reliable and they update constantly.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Superantispyware is a good program

also testing out Prevx

http://info.prevx.com/downloadprevx2.asp


----------



## avengeda7x (Jul 2, 2007)

hey, i ONLY use avast free home  had it now for around 2 years, within that time i have downloaded more than 200G of P**H lol not a single glitch, updates daily with the most recent virus news.


----------



## nod32 (Jul 16, 2007)

Spyware Doctor is good...but then again...you have to pay for it.

You can have more than one spyware removal utility installed...but only one antivirus.


----------



## scalpel41 (Jul 28, 2007)

Spysweeper might also be worth taking a look at; I've had good luck. I've also had good luck using spambully to deal with spam problems I was having.


----------



## Edfrommars (Feb 24, 2007)

I have AVG Free Anti-Virus, Spybot Search & Destroy, and Comodo Free Firewall. They work great together and they are free. I use that on all three of my computers and I haven't had a virus, etc. in months!


----------



## Vakonzika (Aug 6, 2007)

Well I wouldnt really recommend AVG Spyware..it really doesnt catch much. Or at least for me. I tried AVG Spyware and it said my computer was clean. I then installed Spybot, which found 35 Problems, and with Ad-Aware it found 37 Problems. 
I have the ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite 2007, and their spyware is pretty good too.


----------

